# Can you add th Touareg Air Suspension after?



## .:R32John (Sep 15, 2004)

I have a V6 Touareg w/o the air suspension. I didn't think i wanted it since i thought it was useless on my Allroad. Anyway, after taking the egg off road a few times, I can see the advantage of having such a system. Can you order the parts and install it?


----------



## dsacks (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Can you add th Touareg Air Suspension after? (.:R32John)*

I'm sure you can, but am equally certain that to do so would be PROHIBITIVELY expensive


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Can you add th Touareg Air Suspension after? (dsacks)*

I think the real answer is NO, it can't be added by anyone except a trained factory expert. I don't think anyone in the US could add this to a Touareg, regardless of cost.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

Bull! Give it to the guys at Monster Garage, or maybe to the people at Pimp my ride.


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*

I’m for sure not as skilled and competent on Touareg technicalities as Spockcat, but I’m air-less to and investigated the matter. 
In my opinion it can bee done. You need the 4 air suspension dampers, the sensors fitted to the dampers and suspension parts, the sensor under the trunk, the air compressor and air hoses, the air suspension controller module, the wiring, and off course the VAG-COM.
In Denmark the air suspension is rather expensive due to 180% taxes on cars. I’ve gathered some information and diagrams if anyone is interested in learning more. I think the system can be added within a working week.








1.	Air supply unit with solenoid valve block 
2.	Air spring damper, right rear, with Right Rear Dampening Adjustment Valve N339
3.	Right Rear Level Control System Sensor G77 
4.	Level control system control module J197 
5.	Rear Body Acceleration Sensor G343 
6.	Left Rear Level Control System Sensor G76 
7.	Rear accumulator 
8.	Air spring damper, left rear, with Left Rear Dampening Adjustment Valve N338
9.	Front accumulator 
10.	Left Front Level Control System Sensor G78 
11.	Left Front Wheel Acceleration Sensor G337 
12.	Air spring damper, left front, with Left Front Dampening Adjustment Valve N336
13.	Left Front Body Acceleration Sensor G341 
14.	Right Front Body Acceleration Sensor G342 
15.	Right Front Wheel Acceleration Sensor G338
16.	Air spring damper, right front, with Left Front Wheel Acceleration Sensor N337
17.	Right Front Level Control Sensor G289
Click picture to download:

Lets us know more on the project please… I’m trying to pile up some money for the project, and maybe start it by installing the air compressor unit under the car…. 
Air supply unit:
















Damper, air and spring version:











_Modified by quattroTDI at 4:06 AM 9-15-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (quattroTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattroTDI* »_I’m for sure not as skilled and competent on Touareg technicalities as Spockcat, but I’m air-less to and investigated the matter. 
In my opinion it can bee done. You need the 4 air suspension dampers, the sensors fitted to the dampers and suspension parts, the sensor under the trunk, the air compressor and air hoses, the air suspension controller module, the wiring, and off course the VAG-COM.
In Denmark the air suspension is rather expensive due to 180% taxes on cars. I’ve gathered some information and diagrams if anyone is interested in learning more. I think the system can be added within a working week.


Physically adding the parts would be the easy job. I think the electronics would be quite complicated. Assuming you buy the parts new, I will bet the cost will be close to 5000 Euros for parts alone. 
Each air strut is over 500 Euros. 
Two air tanks will cost 500 Euros. 
The cmopressor will cost 1000 Euros. 
Controls box; 500 Euros. 
Each sensors: 125 Euros. 
Each air line; 100 Euros. 
Control switch; 150 Euros.
Instrument panel (will this be needed to display the suspension data); $600 Euros.
And a huge number of other parts that are required. 
Yes, for you living in Denmark it is probably cheaper to add the air suspension than to sell your car and buy a used one with air suspension. But I think you underestimate the cost and the complexity of doing this job after the car has been built.
For a US owner, I am certain it will be less expensive to sell their car for a used one with air suspension.


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Physically adding the parts would be the easy job. I think the electronics would be quite complicated. Assuming you buy the parts new, I will bet the cost will be close to 5000 Euros for parts alone. 
Instrument panel (will this be needed to display the suspension data); 600 Euros.
And a huge number of other parts that are required. 
Yes, for you living in Denmark it is probably cheaper to add the air suspension than to sell your car and buy a used one with air suspension. But I think you underestimate the cost and the complexity of doing this job after the car has been built.
For a US owner, I am certain it will be less expensive to sell their car for a used one with air suspension.

Hi Spock!
You are most certainly right – again – the price tag on air suspension in Denmark is 7,700.00 EURO. I guess when you buy parts for 5,000.00 EURO I will get a 25% discount, so the saving will be around 3,950.00, near 50%. I have NAVI, so I guess the display is OK for viewing the suspension output. Maybe it is possible to buy a used air compressor unit in Germany.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (quattroTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattroTDI* »_Hi Spock!
You are most certainly right – again – the price tag on air suspension in Denmark is 7,700.00 EURO. I guess when you buy parts for 5,000.00 EURO I will get a 25% discount, so the saving will be around 3,950.00, near 50%. I have NAVI, so I guess the display is OK for viewing the suspension output. Maybe it is possible to buy a used air compressor unit in Germany.

That is a crazy tax. The air suspension costs 2950 Euros in Germany. It is surprising that Denmark being an EU member still has such a high tarriff on this.


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
That is a crazy tax. The air suspension costs 2950 Euros in Germany. It is surprising that Denmark being an EU member still has such a high tarriff on this.

YES! Now you can imagine why we only drive small cars like R5’s here…
The next odd thing about car taxes in Denmark is if replace the backseat with a floor so the car only can transport to persons – as in a van -, and the total allowed weight of the car exceeds 3,000.00 kg you only have to pay 6,700.00 EURO in taxes, no mater how much the car costs. 
So in my country you can se a lot a V10 without backseats (a rather big roadster), and a few R5’s with backseats. I have a wife and to kids, hence a drive a R5. The price of a manual R5 without ANY options at all, is 110,800.00 EURO.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (quattroTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattroTDI* »_The price of a manual R5 without ANY options at all, is 110,800.00 EURO.























Ouch!


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

And I was crying because I paid about 53% ($20,300.) tax on my USED Touareg to have it imported into Puerto Rico.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (quattroTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattroTDI* »_...The next odd thing about car taxes in Denmark is if replace the backseat with a floor so the car only can transport to persons – as in a van -, and the total allowed weight of the car exceeds 3,000.00 kg you only have to pay 6,700.00 EURO in taxes, no mater how much the car costs.... 

Denmark and Greece...Heavy taxes on car purchase, less tax on fuel.
However, the price for the air suspension option in Greece is 3,500 Euros, factory installed.
Spock is right, my dealer says that apart from having to take half the car apart for the installation, the cost of the parts and labor and the complexity of the electronics involved make this a "Meet the in laws" project...


----------

